# Should I dye my hair while it's dry or damp? I have 2 directions telling me both ways



## appleblossm (Feb 3, 2010)

I've always dyed my hair when it was dry and washed the day before. I picked up L'Oreal Excellence HiColor permanent haircolour and the directions say:
*"Always apply haircolour to dry, unwashed hair immediately after mixing."*

This is supposed to lift a couple of shades (when using a 30 developer). When I lightened my hair before, my roots turned bright orangey blonde and I had to pay a lot to get it corrected.

Someone suggested I use a Neutral Protein Filler and I picked *this one* up at Sally's. It is supposed to help distribute colour evenly (even on virgin roots). I haven't used it yet but the directions read:
*"Apply contents to towel damp hair for 20 minutes. Blot excess from hair, do not rinse, apply colour as usual."*

So my hair will still be a bit damp after the 20 minutes. 
Will it be ok to use the filler as directed and then apply the haircolour, even though my hair is not completely dry? What do you recommend I do?

(I plan on leaving the dye on my already coloured hair for 20 minutes, then apply to roots and wait another 10 minutes before washing it out. Maybe this will help keep from getting the lighter roots again?)

Thanks in advance


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 3, 2010)

you want your hair to be dry when you dye it so the color absorbs properly, otherwise the hair is absorbing moisture and not jsut color. Maybe do the protein filler, dry it, then dye it. not too sure though, i dont know what youre trying to do with the protein filler ?


----------



## appleblossm (Feb 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_you want your hair to be dry when you dye it so the color absorbs properly, otherwise the hair is absorbing moisture and not jsut color. Maybe do the protein filler, dry it, then dye it. not too sure though, i dont know what youre trying to do with the protein filler ?_

 
I haven't used it before and I'm kinda new with dying my own hair (I've been doing it maybe for a year or so now), but when I've lightened it before I got "hot roots" or thats what my hairstylist said.
How do I prevent that from happening again?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 3, 2010)

apply the color to all the hair except the roots and do the roots after you have finished applying it to the middle/bottom of the hair. its kind of tricky to do yourself but the roots process much faster because of the heat of your scalp and thats why you get hot roots. this should help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 protein fillers as I have heard are more for hair with serious damage, not necesarily to prevent hot roots, but if you heard the protein filler will work then it is probably worth a shot, i just dont know a whole lot about them.


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 3, 2010)

Maybe u can apply the filler the night b4 and let ur hair dry overnight, then color in the morning? The reason why they say to apply dye to unwashed hair is because it's natural oils help to protect ur hair from damage. I'm sure the protein filler will protect u from damage just as good, maybe even better- so u should be okay washing ur hair and applying the filler the night b4. You def dont want to dye ur hair while its damp, it needs to be dry.

If you end up with any orange again go back to Sallys and pick up some toner. Clairol makes really good one's that should get any brassiness out.


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 3, 2010)

ah i've done this before.. do not apply permante hair color to wet, even damp hair. it will not damage it, it will not do anything at all. seriously, it will not asorb the color and will be a awaste, i would let it air dry after the filter than color it


----------



## appleblossm (Feb 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_ah i've done this before.. do not apply permante hair color to wet, even damp hair. it will not damage it, it will not do anything at all. seriously, it will not asorb the color and will be a awaste, i would let it air dry after the filter than color it_

 
Thank you! I'm going to try letting my hair _completely_ dry after applying the filler, then colour it and see how that works

Thanks everybody for the advice


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 3, 2010)

When my stylist did a protein filler on me she left in on for about ten minutes and then blow dried it the rest of the way so she was able to put my color on.


----------

